# FS: 1990 Audi Quattro V8 - Portland, Oregon - $3000 / Make offer



## Lomax2ooo (Aug 12, 2003)

My 1990 Audi Quattro V8 is for sale
Check out the CraigsList ad for all information 

_Modified by Lomax2ooo at 4:07 PM 11-15-2006_


_Modified by Lomax2ooo at 6:43 PM 11-24-2006_


----------

